
For better deep neural network vision, just add feedback (loops) - CasperDern
http://news.mit.edu/2019/improved-deep-neural-network-vision-systems-just-provide-feedback-loops-0429
======
airbreather
As a control systems engineer I have been saying this for quite a while now.

Reprocessing a little of the processed signal can have dramatic effects.

Plus the brain has waves, oscillations are generally the result of feedback
that is out of phase.

